# First air motor build



## Rolland (Jul 6, 2009)

I found this plan on the internet sometime back and have decided to get started in building some motors. I build this one for my grandson as he likes mechanical things.
I have been a gunsmith/machinist for many years but never gave much thought to the steam/air driven motors. Boy now I am hooked. 
This was a very simple motor but is fun to watch run.
I am now starting on the hit & miss motor listed by Brian Rupnow I have the frame,cylinder and working on the crankshaft now hope to have it running by the end of the month. If everything goes according to plans.


----------



## Davyboy (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Rolland, welcome and thanks for the photo. Good looking engine. Hang around, there's lots of good ideas here, and plenty of 'OOOH I gotta make me one of those'. We'll be looking forward to your next build, keep us posted of your progress.

DB


----------



## lathe nut (Jul 6, 2009)

Rolland that is neat, thanks for showing and tell, where did you get the pans, thanks again, Lathe Nut


----------



## Rolland (Jul 6, 2009)

Ooops forgot to add the site I found it on its http://npmccabe.tripod.com/steam.htm


----------



## Foozer (Jul 6, 2009)

Like that, more moving parts. Good to keep the little one occupied


Robert


----------



## Maryak (Jul 7, 2009)

Rolland,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 7, 2009)

Rolland :
Welcome to the board.
Nice little runner variant there. I have made a couple myself . A buddy of mine made one 1/2 scale.
Great starter engine. 
Tin


----------



## lathe nut (Jul 7, 2009)

Rolland, thanks, Lathe Nut


----------



## rake60 (Jul 7, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM Rolland.

The McCabe Runner was my very first running engine as well.
It certainly hook me in.

Rick


----------

